# neologismos oficializados ou a caminho



## Vanda

Gente boa,

A Revista Língua Portuguesa trouxe os neologismos que fizeram seu caminho para as páginas dos dicionários.
Entre elas:
blogar
ricardão
irado (gíria)
ficar (trocar carinhos sem compromisso)
malhar (fazer ginástica)
ferrar (sair-se mal)
milícia (grupo paramilitar)
georreferenciar
motolância (motocicleta ambulância)
entre outros.

Ao mesmo tempo, os dicionários excluíram (que pena) várias palavras (por isso acho que a gente deve apadrinhá-las, antes que caiam no esquecimento dos séculos).
Algumas:
perigosidade
pessoalho
pessoalista
apassair
etc.


----------



## marta12

Olá Vanda!

Por cá, ainda vem no diconário 'perigosidade'.
E ainda se fala muito na 'perigosidade das estradas'.


----------



## Guigo

O novo Código Penal Brasileiro inseriu a palavra _femicídio_, que não vi registrada em Houaiss (minha fonte de consulta); há quem propugne _feminicídio_, outra não registrada. Estando em um Código desta magnitude deverão que ser incorporadas ao léxico, mais cedo ou mais tarde.

O Exmo. Sr. Ministro Carlos Ayres de Britto, do Supremo Tribunal Federal, famoso por seu estilo difuso e rocambolesco, em uma de suas recentes fundamentações (sic), criou o termo _heteroafetivo_, ao falar da relação _homoafetiva_. Fui pesquisar e não achei registro oficial de nenhuma das duas.


----------



## anaczz

Ó Vanda, e você não citou a tubaína! Agora é palavra dicionarizada! Era o refrigerante dos aniversários da minha infância!


----------



## Carfer

Já agora, que termo é que esses dicionários propõem como alternativa a _'perigosidade_'? Sim, porque o conceito não desapareceu, alguma palavra terá de o exprimir (_'periculosidade_'? Se sim, qual a vantagem. em substituir um termo corrente por um erudito?)


----------



## anaczz

Pelo que entendo, periculosidade já está consagrada no Brasil. Pelo menos, eu nunca tinha ouvido perigosidade antes de ir a Portugal e soou-me muito estranho!
Aliás, o adicional pecuniário, pago a trabalhadores que exercem funções de risco, chama-se "adicional de periculosidade" e isso é suficiente para popularizar a palavra, pois vem escrita no contracheque de muita gente.


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Pelo que entendo, periculosidade já está consagrada no Brasil. Pelo menos, eu nunca tinha ouvido perigosidade antes de ir a Portugal e soou-me muito estranho!
> Aliás, o adicional pecuniário, pago a trabalhadores que exercem funções de risco, chama-se "adicional de periculosidade" e isso é suficiente para popularizar a palavra, pois vem escrito no contracheque de muita gente.



Ok, obrigado, Ana, então está explicado. Mas '_perigoso_', vocês dizem, ou, na mesma linha, usam '_periculoso_'?


----------



## marta12

anaczz said:


> Pelo que entendo, periculosidade já está consagrada no Brasil. Pelo menos, eu nunca tinha ouvido perigosidade antes de ir a Portugal e soou-me muito estranho!
> Aliás, o adicional pecuniário, pago a trabalhadores que exercem funções de risco, chama-se "adicional de periculosidade" e isso é suficiente para popularizar a palavra, pois vem escrito no contracheque de muita gente.



Ai não é, não!
Basta pensar na dificuldade de dizer a palavra em contra ponto com _perigosidade_.
Só de pensar ver um GNR, a falar dos perigos das estradas, a dizer _periculosidade_ dá-me vontade de rir.


----------



## Lorena993

Acho que periculosidade é até mais falada do que é escrita. E se pensarmos na violência do Brasil, temos que ouvir a palavra quase todos os dias nos telejornais que é de onde mais tenho lembrança de ouvi-la: "Na fuga o criminoso de alta periculosidade feriu duas pessoas" e de várias outras maneiras. Também acho "perigosidade" mais estranha do que "periculosidade". Aliás, pra ser bem sincera, antes de ler aqui nem sabia que a palavra existia.

Pode até ser mais difícil de falar, mas é mais dita do que perigosidade no Brasil.


----------



## Vanda

Sim , periculosidade. E femicídio também ainda não está no meu Houaiss on-line. Mas periculosidade faz tempo que a gente usa.
http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?mdl=aulete_digital&op=loadVerbete&pesquisa=1&palavra=periculosidad

Não citei várias da lista, Anita!

Marta, é porque retiraram vários lusitanismos da edição. Veja no link lá em cima:


> As edições do Michaelis que saírem do forno daqui em diante reservam  surpresas do gênero, como a retirada de lusitanismos e vocábulos  arcaicos, como 'apassiar' (morrer), de triste memória.


----------



## uchi.m

Carfer said:


> Ok, obrigado, Ana, então está explicado. Mas '_perigoso_', vocês dizem, ou, na mesma linha, usam '_periculoso_'?


perigoso


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Femicídio_ é uma palavra aberrante, já que _femi_- é um falso componente. O latim _femina_ só pode dar _femin_(_i_)- (cf. _feminino_). Por outra banda, *perigosidade* é uma palavra derivada segundo as normas de derivação que regem na língua da palavra tradicional _perigo_. É de som castiço, cousa que não cumpre um derivado em -_idade_ duma palavra latina _periculosus _(que ademais é adjectivo), o que faz um enguedelho linguístico.


----------



## Vanda

Continuando com as palavras que vão fazendo caminho dentro do português: 
tuíte e tuitar. (clique)


> Mas alguns termos recém-chegados à nossa língua já estão sendo  devidamente nacionalizados. É o caso de "tuitar" e "tuíte", do inglês  "tweet", que significa tanto o verbo "piar" quanto o substantivo "pio".  Ao mesmo tempo, o nome da rede social que popularizou esses termos, o  Twitter, permanece com sua grafia original, provavelmente por ser nome  próprio, marca registrada e sobretudo um termo de difusão internacional.


----------



## Guigo

Descobri que o Houaiss registra_ imexível _(datação c1990).


----------



## LuizLeitao

Frase famosa nas manchetes, reportagens e inquéritos policiais: "indivíduo de altíssima periculosidade".


----------



## tarzan_taborda

Isso só entrará em vigor no Brasil, certo? ou em Portugal também? 
É que ninguém usa os primeiros termos em Portugal (pelo menos com o significado aí atribuído), já os termos que vão ser excluídos são usados frequentemente, como perigosidade e pessoalista.


----------



## anaczz

tarzan_taborda said:


> Isso só entrará em vigor no Brasil, certo? ou em Portugal também?
> É que ninguém usa os primeiros termos em Portugal (pelo menos com o significado aí atribuído), já os termos que vão ser excluídos são usados frequentemente, como perigosidade e pessoalista.


Não se trata de lei ou norma; o artigo apenas informa que essas palavras já aparecem em dicionários como:Michaelis, Houaiss, Caldas Aulete e Aurélio, que, salvo erro,  são todos editados no Brasil.
A propósito, como se usa "pessoalista"? Não conhecia essa palavra.


----------



## tarzan_taborda

ok, obrigado pela resposta.

Tentando responder à sua pergunta, quando, por exemplo, um jornalista durante uma entrevista, ou ao relatar uma notícia, se preocupa demasiadamente em fazer juízos de valor sobre o entrevistando, quando se coloca o foco em determinada pessoa, desviando-se muitas das vezes do que verdadeiramente interessa, diz-se que a entrevista teve um carácter demasiado pessoalista.


P.S. Pessoalista dá erro aqui neste site.


----------



## J. Bailica

Sim, tenho ideia de já ter encontrado «pessoalista» algures, mas não sei; na minha lista acho difícil que entre, ainda assim.
 Nesse exemplo da entrevista, acho «fulanizada» mais garrida e, de um modo geral, interessante. Também há «personalizada», e o melhor de tudo é consultar os dicionários para perceber lá as nuances, haja um dia vontade.


----------



## Vanda

Falar nisso,ganhamos mais um, né? Desaposentação!


----------



## Guigo

Vanda said:


> Falar nisso,ganhamos mais um, né? Desaposentação!



Ué, tinha lido *desaposentadoria*, em alguns veículos informativos. Certamente teremos "desaposentados", que rimará com _desapontados_.


----------



## LuizLeitao

Pois é, temos aí um neologismo. No Brasil, nada é definitivo, nem mesmo o passado!


----------



## Vanda

Mais um, gostaria de atribuí-lo aos belo-horizontinos, mas me parece que é nacional: botecar! Tem até música.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

O que significa _xuxismo_? Encontrei num texto sobre política.


----------



## LuizLeitao

Embora eu nunca tenha ouvido nem lido essa palavra, imagino que possa ser uma referência à apresentadora de TV "Xuxa". Mas é estranho.


----------



## portuguesinha

Olá, 

alguém sabe o que significa a palavra _chalabiscar? _Aqui está o exemplo do uso: O miúdo, feito rato, corria de uma ponta à outra a ver se conseguia livrar da energia em excesso. Quando o cansaço lhe batia, começava a procurar coisas para *chalabiscar.  

*Eu acho que isso é o neologismo do autor, mas não sei o que significa nem se existe nesse verbo uma ligação com os verbos chalar ou biscar ou algo assim... 
Muito obrigada pela ajuda!


----------



## LuizLeitao

portuguesinha said:


> Olá,
> 
> alguém sabe o que significa a palavra _chalabiscar? _Aqui está o exemplo do uso: O miúdo, feito rato, corria de uma ponta à outra a ver se conseguia livrar da energia em excesso. Quando o cansaço lhe batia, começava a procurar coisas para *chalabiscar.
> 
> *Eu acho que isso é o neologismo do autor, mas não sei o que significa nem se existe nesse verbo uma ligação com os verbos chalar ou biscar ou algo assim...
> Muito obrigada pela ajuda!



Portuguesinha,

Essa palavra não existe em português, jamais a ouvi. Nem consta no dicionário Priberam.


----------



## patriota

*portuguesinha*, pode ser uma forma regional de sarrabiscar (rabiscar).


----------



## Vanda

Luiz Leitão, por isso ela está perguntando: pode ser um neologismo pode ser uma criação do autor!


----------



## marta12

Eu não percebo o contexto. Qual é a entrega e o que é que ele conta?
'clalabiscar' também pode ser entreter-se se for uma criação do autor
'Os ratos andam de um lado para o outro sem nunca pararem.


----------



## Guigo

Segurem o coração, pois outro dia peguei um táxi, aqui no Rio e estava escrito na identificação do taxista: *autorizatário*.

Antes era 'permissionário', agora me inventaram esta. Como os velhinhos da ABL têm ódio do Brasil e da língua portuguesa, eles logo incluirão esta pepita, no vocabulário.


----------



## Vanda

Eita, que esta bateu recorde, Guigo.


----------



## anaczz

Feio, hein? Mas parece que o termo está se generalizando:

*"Decreto nº 7871 - Presidência da República
21 de dez de 2012 - Art. 7o O autorizatário deverá comunicar previamente à ANAC a alteração do seu controle societário ou da titularidade do direito real que ..."*

e a explicação é que, segundo o art. 175 da Constituição Federal, as concessões e permissões de serviços públicos devem ser sempre licitados, a autorização não está prevista explicitamente na Constituição, portanto, faz-se sem necessidade de licitação.


----------



## Tony100000

Só uma pergunta. Se o neologismo for criado pelo autor, é obrigatório este aparecer em itálico?


----------



## Vanda

Em textos formais, sim.


----------

